# GPS watch suggestion for running biking...



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi guys

I'm looking for a gps watch mainly for running but I would like to use it on my new mountain bike as well (instead of a gps or bike computer to keep my cockpit clean!). I don't care for actual speed or training function. Just want to know the distance and time of my ride. Elevation gain would be good but I know it's a high-end feature… 

Any suggestion?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The wristwatch mounting location is suboptimal when riding. IME, wearing it on your wrist while you ride will result in less accurate data.

I use a Garmin Forerunner 310XT (bought a refurb for about $160 a couple years ago) and I have the handlebar quick release mount for it. I display three data fields. Time is the big one, then speed and distance are the two small ones. It is capable of receiving data from a HRM, speed/cad sensor, power meter, and Tanita bc-1000 scale. I have the scale, but none of the other sensors.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Why don't you just get a GPS program for your phone?


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 for the 310XT. I have one that I primarily bought for running but use it more on the bike these days. It's designed for triathletes so it handles both cycling and running well. I don't have the quick-release mount for it, I just buckle it around the handlebar. The display is programmable and IIRC elevation gain is one of the options.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

You can mount a watch on the handle bar:









I had some not so convincing experience with cell phone while running. Maybe it was more about the app itself. Also, I frequently ride in remote area where cellular reception is far from 100%&#8230;

I'll have a look at the 310 xt which seems to be a good value. I've read a bit on Garmin Fenix2 and Suunto Ambit2 but boy these are expensive!!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

LewisQC said:


> I had some not so convincing experience with cell phone while running. Maybe it was more about the app itself. Also, I frequently ride in remote area where cellular reception is far from 100%&#8230;


FYI you don't need a cell signal for a cellphone GPS to work.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

smilinsteve said:


> FYI you don't need a cell signal for a cellphone GPS to work.


No, but for many phones, the resulting data will be better quality if you do have cell reception.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Garmin has a new GPS watch coming out. 
Full details on Garmin's new FR15 combined GPS watch + activity monitor | DC Rainmaker

Also TomTom has a GPS/heartrate watch that looks very promising. It has a handlebar mount as well.

TomTom Cardio Runner & Multisport with Optical Heart Rate In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Smart Recording is absolute garbage on the bike. You're going too fast for it to be remotely useful if you want good recorded data.

I have said it before and will say it again, on the bike you want 1sec recording if you ever intend to download anything. If you'll never download from the unit, it doesn't matter, but downloaded data from a bike ride using Smart Recording is terrible.

The Forerunner 310XT, with firmware updates, allows for Smart Recording and 1sec recording. Smart is fine for running, but when you pick up the pace on the bike, it's not.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> Smart Recording is absolute garbage on the bike. You're going too fast for it to be remotely useful if you want good recorded data.
> 
> I have said it before and will say it again, on the bike you want 1sec recording if you ever intend to download anything. If you'll never download from the unit, it doesn't matter, but downloaded data from a bike ride using Smart Recording is terrible.
> 
> The Forerunner 310XT, with firmware updates, allows for Smart Recording and 1sec recording. Smart is fine for running, but when you pick up the pace on the bike, it's not.


What about with iPhone? Is it smart recording? I tried Cyclemeter with my road bike and it seems fine. Will have to test it on the trail if that endless spring can go away...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Smart recording is garmin's thing. Like I said it works fine for running but us crap on the bike. For your phone it depends on the phone itself as well as the app. Some apps let you adjust recording interval some don't. Some phones have a decent gps some don't. Iphone is not the worst but also is not the best.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

Its sad that Garmin thinks 1s intervals are still good enough (thats why the virb has nested data for accelerometers every .1 seconds). If you want to use your phone you can use one of the external blue tooth gps units and get 5-20 trackpoints a second depending on what you buy. That resolution allows better analysis and makes switchbacks look right. It also saves your phone's batteries.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MrMcFeely said:


> Its sad that Garmin thinks 1s intervals are still good enough (thats why the virb has nested data for accelerometers every .1 seconds). If you want to use your phone you can use one of the external blue tooth gps units and get 5-20 trackpoints a second depending on what you buy. That resolution allows better analysis and makes switchbacks look right. It also saves your phone's batteries.


which ones offer that kind of recording interval? the one folks have talked about most in this forum (in the "cheapest entry cost GPS for Strava" thread) has a sampling frequency of 1Hz, like every Garmin I've ever used. I don't disagree that higher frequency is better the faster you go and the twistier the trails are that you ride.


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

Dual AV 150 gives 5 hz. 160 gets 10 hz. Both can be mounted on the helmet for good reception. Vbox sport is a bit bigger but does 20hz with harrys lap timer.


----------

